# Garden hedgie????



## hufflepuff_hedgehog (Oct 7, 2018)

hey again, sorry for posting twice in a day but I really need to tell you something.

My friend has recently taken in an ill hedgehog and is sending it to a hedgehog hospital. She was texting pictures of it to me because it was adorable (duhhh:grin and i was telling her how much I love hedgehogs and then she said that she remembered she has seen one going into my garden a few times.

I was literally out to my back garden like a rocket looking for the little baby but not trying to disturb it in case I did find it. Then she said when she saw it, it was in my front garden so then I looked out there and still no little hedgie. But, she said she only saw it at 10pm so i am going to stay outside from 9:30 till i don't know quietly sitting and waiting for it. 

Wish me luck and i will keep you updated.

hufflepuff hedgehog:-D:smile: 
p.s. I am sooo excited!!!!!!


----------



## HedgieHugger7 (Aug 29, 2017)

Glad to hear that you may have a prickly garden tenant! May I ask, what are your plans if you do see him/her?


----------



## hufflepuff_hedgehog (Oct 7, 2018)

If I find him/her, I will probably check to see if it is ok as it is now autumn and getting cold in the UK. If its not, my friend knows a hedgehog hospital which it will go to. If it is fine, I will just leave it and maybe give it some water or food every now and then. Do you think it would be better ,if it were fine, to take it in?


----------



## ClaireP (Jan 2, 2019)

I would recommend taking it in, it's obvious for me.


----------



## akitka (Aug 10, 2018)

you shouldn’t take in a wild animal unless it seems to be in peril, it’s best to leave it alone, though I know they’re cute. You can build a hedgehog box to give it a place to hibernate in the winter, there are plenty of how-tos online. You can also leave out cat food and water in a shallow dish. It can also be helpful if you live in an area with wild hedgehogs to cut a small hole in your fence, and encourage others to do the same, as this creates a ‘hedgehog highway’ and gives them more gardens to search for food.


----------

